# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Google Inc., Internet-related services and products, search, cloud computing, robotics, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Parent company - Alphabet

Website - google.com

youtube.com/Google

facebook.com/Google

twitter.com/google

linkedin.com/company/google

instagram.com/google

Google Inc. on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Larry Page

Co-founder - Sergey Brin

CEO - Sundar Pichai

CEO of YouTube - Susan Wojcicki

Director of Applied Science - John Platt

Research Scientist - Quoc V. Le

Principal Scientist and Director of the Robotics Research team - Vincent Vanhoucke

VP, Engineering Fellow - Fernando Pereira

Vice president and Head of Stadia Games and Entertainment - Jade Raymond

CEO at Google Cloud - Thomas Kurian

SVP - Rick Osterloh

Sr. Research Scientist - Alex Olwal

Director, Product Management, Stadia - Andrey Doronichev

Senior Director of Engineering, Operating Systems, AR - Mark Lucovsky

Divisions:

Quantum AI, quantum research lab

Stadia Games and Entertainment

AIY Projects

Google Brain Team

Google ATAP

X Development LLC.

Gradient Ventures , AI-focused early-stage venture fund

GV, venture capital and private equity

Products and projects:

Imagen Video, an AI system that can generate video clips given a text prompt

LaMDA (Language Models for Dialog Applications), language model

Project Iris, AR headset

Derm Assist, dermatology assist tool

Journalist Studio

Google Hangouts, communication software

D'Kitty, platform for studying and benchmarking locomotion

Meena, chatbot

Explainable AI, tools and frameworks to deploy interpretable and inclusive machine learning models

Parrotron, speech technologies to help those with impaired or atypical speech to be understood by both people and devices

Google Research Football

Translatotron, speech to speech translator

Google Translate, free multilingual text machine translation service

Google I/O, annual developer conference

POEMPORTRAITS, online collective artwork, combination of poetry, design and machine learning

Stadia, cloud gaming service

Smart Kitchen Integration

Nest Hub, Nest Hub Max, smart displays

Google Trips, trip planner and travel guide

Poly, online library of 3D objects

AVA, video dataset for human action understanding

Google Clips, smart camera

Pixel Buds, smart earbuds

ARCore, AR software development kit

Google Expeditions, virtual journeys

PAIR | People+AI Research Initiative

Blocks, VR creation tool

Reporters and Data and Robots (RADAR)

VR Ad, Area 120

Chatbase, chatbot analytics platform

Google.ai, blog, center of Google’s AI efforts

AutoML project

Google Lens

Tilt Brush, room scale 3D painting virtual reality application

AutoDraw, web-based tool that uses machine learning to turn your hamfisted doodling into art

"Quick, Draw!" AI Experiment

A.I. Experiments, exploring machine learning by playing with pictures, language, music, code, and more

Pixel and Pixel XL, smartphones

CallJoy, phone agent

Google Voice Actions, third-party software developer apis for Google Assistant

Google Assistant, intelligent personal assistant

Daydream View, VR Headset

Project Bloks, development platform for tangible programming

Magenta (Music and Art Generation with Machine Intelligence) project

Allo, messaging app

SyntaxNet, nNest Mini
atural language parsing framework

Google Home Max, smart speaker

Nest Mini, smart speaker

Google Home, smart speaker

Chirp, smart home device

smart vision correction system

SCHAFT’s biped robot

Google Cardboard Plastic

Google Cloud Platform

Google Cloud Machine Learning

Google App Engine, platform to build web and mobile apps

Cloud-based robot grasping with the google object recognition engine

PlaNet - Photo Geolocation with Convolutional Neural Networks

NIMA, neural image assessment

DeepDream, computer vision program

TensorFlow, open source software machine learning library

Solara, fixed-wing solar drone

Project Soli

Project Jacquard

Crabots, robot crane hybrids

Google Glass 

Google Now, intelligent personal assistant

Android, operating system

Wear OS, operating system for smartwatches

Project Ara, modular smartphone (in development)

Project Tango

Google driverless car (Self-Driving Car)

Android Auto

Google Fit, fitness and health tracking platform for Android

Google Brain, deep learning research project

Project Wing, drone-based delivery system

View-Master, virtual reality for kidsT

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Adds to Its Menagerie of Robots"

by John Markoff
December 14, 2013

Article "Google acquires Boston Dynamics, maker of animal-inspired robots"

by Stephen Shankland
December 14, 2013

Article "Google Just Bought Crazy Walking Robot Maker Boston Dynamics"

by Robert Sorokanich
December 14, 2013

Article "Google acquires robotic experts Boston Dynamics"

by David Nield
December 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Google Acquires Robotmaker Boston Dynamics

Published on Dec 14, 2013




> Google has acquired Boston Dynamics, makers of robots like BigDog and WildCat, for an undisclosed sum.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Schaft robot wins Darpa rescue challenge"

December 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Andy Rubin’s next Google moonshot project: Robots"

March 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

SCHAFT : DARPA Robotics Challenge 8 Tasks + Special Walking

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Puts Money on Robots, Using the Man Behind Android"

by John Markoff
December 4, 2013 




> Over the last half-year, Google has quietly acquired seven technology companies in an effort to create a new generation of robots.


Schaft

Industrial Perception

Meka Robotics

Redwood Robotics

Bot & Dolly

Autofuss

Holomni

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google getting more roboticists with Nest acquisition"

 by Andra Keay
January 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Self-Driving Car Test: Steve Mahan

 Published on Mar 28, 2012




> We announced our self-driving car project in 2010 to make driving safer, more enjoyable, and more efficient. Having safely completed over 200,000 miles of computer-led driving, we wanted to share one of our favorite moments. Here's Steve, who joined us for a special drive on a carefully programmed route to experience being behind the wheel in a whole new way. We organized this test as a technical experiment, but we think it's also a promising look at what autonomous technology may one day deliver if rigorous technology and safety standards can be met.

----------


## Airicist

Google Glass' prescription eyewear is finally here 

 Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Google has finally created prescription lenses for Google Glass, so people with less than perfect vision can try the wearable computer. There are four new frames — but will they change your mind about Glass?

----------


## Airicist

Google is acquiring A.I. company DeepMind Technologies

Article "Google buying AI startup DeepMind for a reported $400 million"

by Kwame Opam
January 26, 2014

DeepMind

----------


## Airicist

Google 'Taxi' Would Give Free Rides for Shoppers

 Published on Feb 5, 2014




> In the back and forth war between online and brick-and-mortar shopping, Google may be turning the tides with their new patent. With it, online shoppers could click a link that would send a taxi, even one of Google's self-driving cars, to take the shopper to a business where they could buy the item, perhaps even at a discount. Would this save brick-and-mortar businesses from the stronghold of online shopping? Kim Horcher and Tim Frisch discuss the patent's implications.

----------


## Airicist

Moffett Field Hangar One Aerial 360 of Stripping from Helicopter 

 Uploaded on Sep 15, 2011




> An aerial view orbiting the historic Hangar One at Moffett Field as the US Navy Contractors proceed to strip the contaminated outter skin in a year long project. It is unknown at this time if this historic landmark will be saved. As you fly over the gigantic hangar, you can see the tiny workers on the top of the hangar in white safety suits. The hangar is 1,140 feet in length, 308 feet in width and 198 feet in height.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google plans aerospace and robotics projects for Hangar One"

by Brandon Bailey
January 11, 2014

Article "Google takes over NASA's Hangar One"

February 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hangar One on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Google Project Tango: 3D Indoor Map by Matterport

 Published on Feb 21, 2014




> Watch an exclusive look at a real 3D indoor map of a room captured with one of the prototype devices by Matterport. Matterport, which makes computer vision and perceptual computing solutions like software that maps and creates 3D reconstructions of indoor spaces, was one of the few partners Google chose to give an early prototype of the device to. Note: no sound.

----------


## Airicist

Larry Page: Where's Google going next?

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Onstage at TED2014, Charlie Rose interviews Google CEO Larry Page about his far-off vision for the company. It includes aerial bikeways and internet balloons ... and then it gets even more interesting, as Page talks through the company's recent acquisition of Deep Mind, an AI that is learning some surprising things.

----------


## Airicist

"Google to buy drone-maker Titan Aerospace"

Titan Aerospace

----------


## Airicist

Google, Facebook want to bring the world online with drones 

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Google has acquired Titan Aerospace and plans to use solar-powered drones to blanket the world in internet access. Turns out Facebook has the exact same idea. Read more:
> 
> "Google nabs drone company Facebook allegedly wanted to buy"
> 
> by Sean Hollister
> April 14, 2014
> 
> "Facebook is building drones with lasers to bring internet to the world"
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Android 5.0, Nexus 10 (2014) and a Google watch: 10 things we expect from Google I/O 2014

 Published on May 12, 2014




> Will we get our first sighting of Android 5.0 and the new Nexus 10 in June? Here's everything we expect to see at Google I/O 2014.
> For more on Google I/O 2014, head to "Google IO 2014: top 5 moments"
> 
> by Matt Swider
> June 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google: Rise of the Machines (parody) 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> Over the past few years Google has made strides into robotics, artificial intelligence, self-driving vehicles... and that's just the secret projects we know about. Watching the pieces fall into place, it's hard to not see a certain pattern emerge. One that matches a familiar sci-fi world that filmmaker James Cameron first envisioned 30 years ago. One in which AI, robotics, and autonomous vehicles all unite in a winner-takes-all battle against humanity itself.


Article "Hey, remember that time Google accidentally made Skynet?"
Meet your new robot overlords

by Bryan Bishop
June 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Android Wear takes center stage 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> It's everything you can expect to see at Google I/O 2014. Google pushes for smartwatches, Android TV, and the next flavor of Android.

----------


## Airicist

A look inside Google's secretive ATAP group 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Some of the most amazing projects at Google are coming out of its Advanced Technologies and Products group, a team lead by ex-DARPA director Regina Dugan. Today at Google I/O, ATAP showcased some of the most impressive projects that it's working on right now: the spatially aware Project Tango tablet, the modular Project Ara smartphone, and a CGI short film called Duet.

----------


## Airicist

Can Android do for wearables what Apple did for smartphones?

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> Google makes a play to be the center of the wearable universe, cars that communicate to each other, and what beacons in your favorite store can do for you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google gets ball rolling on fitness wearables with Fit preview SDK"

Summary: Google promised that developers will be able to launch fully-fledged versions of their apps when the SDK goes into general availability later this year.
Rachel King

by Rachel King
August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why Google's Robot Personality Patent Is Not Good for Robotics"

by Kate Darling
April 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Google Research's Projects at Maker Faire

Published on May 24, 2015




> Google had a big presence at this year's Maker Faire, bring several of their research projects to share with makers--including a giant knife-wielding robot! We chat with Chris DiBona, Google's director of Making Science, about experiments in imagery, 3D printing, robotics, and aerial Wi-Fi.

----------


## Airicist

Google I/O 2015 - Keynote

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Nest, Google and the Internet of Things

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Doubles Down On AI In Europe As It Takes A Stake In DFKI Research Center In Germany"

by Ingrid Lunden
October 7, 2015

German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Invests In Mobvoi, Its Android Wear Partner In China"

by Jon Russell
October 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google patents 'creepy' internet toys to run the home"

by Leo Kelion
May 22, 2015

Teddy bear, VR telepresence robot, Adawarp, San Francisco, California, US

----------


## Airicist

Article "FAQ: All About The New Google RankBrain Algorithm"
Google's using a machine learning technology called RankBrain to help deliver its search results. Here's what's we know about it so far.

by Danny Sullivan
October 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Soon, Gmail’s AI Could Reply to Your Email for You"

by Cade Metz
November 3, 2015

Article "Google's artificial intelligence can now reply to your email"
Google Inbox 'smart reply' will offer up to 3 email responses to choose from

November 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's robot group struggles to fill leadership vacuum as it shoots for ambitious launch before 2020"

by Jillian D'Onfro
November 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "What 17 Prominent Roboticists Think Google Should Do With Its Robots"

by Erico Guizzo and Evan Ackerman
March 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The time that Tony Fadell sold me a container of hummus."
On May 15th a critical Nest product will go dark. I’m shocked this isn’t bigger news.

by Arlo Gilbert
April 4, 2016

Tony Fadell

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google handed patients' files without permission: Up to 1.6 million records - including names and medical history - passed on in NHS deal with web giant"
Google agrees new data share deal with Royal Free NHS Trust in London
Internet giant is developing new app to help care for kidney patients
But Google can access complete medical records - not just kidney data
Campaigners unhappy Google will have free access to all patient records 

by Sophie Borland
May 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Finally Launches a Siri Killer in Pivot Away from Conventional Search"
The Google Assistant is an answer to Siri that has greater powers of conversation and will take over your home.

by Tom Simonite
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Tensor Processing Unit said to advance Moore's Law seven years into the future"
Google unveils a custom chip, which it says advances computing performance by three generations.

by Gordon Mah Ung
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Here's everything new from Google

Published on May 18, 2016




> Google made several announcements at its annual developers conference.
> As expected the tech giant’s progress with Artificial Intelligence is at the core of many it’s innovations

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Google Fails

Published on Aug 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"How Robots Can Acquire New Skills from Their Shared Experience"

by Sergey Levine
October 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s AI Explosion in One Chart"
Surging investment in machine learning is vaulting Google into the scientific stratosphere.

by Antonio Regalado
March 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google CEO sets 'AI-first' device blueprint to catch Apple"

October 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stifled ambitions: a review of Google robotics"

by Frank Tobe
October 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's solution to accidental algorithmic racism: ban gorillas"
Google’s ‘immediate action’ over AI labelling of black people as gorillas was simply to block the word, along with chimpanzee and monkey, reports suggest

by Alex Hern
January 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Fitbit to Be Acquired by Google"

November 1, 2019

Fitbit Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Google Fitbit means new possibilities and questions for the smartwatch"
Commentary: Google's Fitbit acquisition will lead to a new Google watch on the horizon. But will Fitbit users get their sensitive data pulled into a bigger ecosystem?

by Scott Stein
November 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google shows off far-flung A.I. research projects as calls for regulation mount"

by Jennifer Elias
January 29, 2020

Article "Google looks ahead to the next decade of AI research"
From audio generation to interactive textiles, Google showcases the research behind its "AI first" approach to business.

by Stephanie Condon
January 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google reorg moves AR, VR, Starline and Area 120 into new ‘Labs’ team"

by Sarah Perez
November 11, 2021

Clay Bavor

----------

